# المنتديات العامة > أخبار المجتمع >  >  اذا كنت تدور كتاب معين

## ahmed

اذا كنت تدور كتاب معين

هذا موقع للمكتبات ودور النشر

موقع متخصص لتعليم و تعلم اللغة الانجليزية

http://www.esl-lab.com



الموسوعة باللغة الانجليزية

http://www.encyclopedia.com



لانجليزيةا بالغة عام بحث موقع

http://www.askjeeves.com



موقع بحث عام باللغة الانجليزية

http://www.askjeeves.com



..نفس موقع البحث ولكن بعنوان اخر

http://www.ask.com



قاموس مترجم والة بحث عن المترادفات والعكس

http://www.dictionary.com



صفحة خاصة لتعلم قواعد اللغة الانجليزية

http://awady77.***********



موقع لتعليم اللغة الانجليزية عن طريق البريد الالكترونى

http://www.english-course.com



ايضا موقع لتعليم اللغة الانجليزية بواسطة البريد الالكترونى ..

http://www.english2u.com/freelessons.html



موقع متعدد الاغراض يخص الادب الانجليزى و تعليم اللغة الانجليزية مفيد لكل من الطلبة و المدرسين على حد سواء

http://www.soon.org.uk/content.htm

موقع ممتاز لتعليم اللغة الانجليزية شامل و به باب لتعليم التوفل بالاضافة الى امتحانات التوفل تجدونها متوفرة فى نفس الموقع.

http://www.englishpage.com



جميل هذا الموقع لتعليم اللغة الانجليزية هو ميزة التتمرين السمع صوتى على النطق ..

http://www.elfs.com



موقع آخر يتيح التعلم للغة الانجليزية بواسطة البريد الالكترونى

http://www.englishlearner.com



موقع لمختلف الحوارات باللغة الانجليزية

http://www.geocities.com/abracad_1999/edm.html



موقع ممتاز لتعليم اللغة الانجليزية بواسطة الاستماع حيث تتوفر معه فرصة التقييم

http://www.englishlistening.com/ http://www.ju



موقع صوتى للغات المختلفة مثل الروسية و اليابانية و الكورية و غيرها بالاضافة للانجليزية.

mphttp://www.ild.com/demos/french/index.shtml





قاموس ميريام ويبستر للغة الانجليزية

http://www.m-w.com



قاموس لمختصرات اللغة الانجليزية

http://www.numa.com/ref/acronym.htm



قاموس آخر

http://www.onelook.com



قاموس للمصطلحات العلمية و الطبية

http://www.sciencekomm.at/advice/dict.html



البي بي سي لتعليم الأنجليزيه

http://www.bbc.co.uk/arabic/arabic_elt/index.shtml



تعليم قواعد اللغه الأنجليزيه

http://scar101.tripod.com/alkawa3ed.htm



لحظة إبداع موقع معرفى شامل يفيد المعلم و المتعلم

http://www.ebdaa.8k.com



مجلـــــــــــــة المعلــــــــــــم

http://www.angelfire.com/mn/almoalem/hadeetha.html





مواقع ترجمة مهمة ........



http://www.tarjim.com

http://www.cimos.com/TradNet.htm

http://www.ajeeb.com

http://www.alqamoos.com

http://www.almisbar.com/salam_trans_a.html

http://www.world.altavista.com

http://www.cimos.com/TradNet.htm

http://www.tarjim.com.sa/ajeeb

http://www.0border.com



هذا موقع لترجمة النصوص http://www.cimos.com/tradnet.htm



موقع متخصص لتعليم و تعلم اللغة الانجليزيه http://www.esl-lab.com/

قاموس ,مترجم وآلة بحث عن المترادفات والعكس http://www.dictionary.com/



موقع صوتى للغات المختلفة مثل الروسية و اليابانية و الكورية و غيرها بالاضافة للانجليزيه http://www.ild.com/demos/french/index.shtml







قاموس للمصطلحات العلمية و الطبية http://www.sciencekomm.at/advice/dict.html



www.alwaraq.com

www.al-raddadi.com/education.html

www.iss.stthomas.edu/studyguides/arabic

http://eyoon.fares.net/142

www.alnoor-world.com/scientists

http://sebwieh.8m.com



لغة انجليزية



www.bbc.co.uk/arabic/arabic_elt/index.shtml

http://dhaim.8m.com/rules.htm

http://lexicons.ajeeb.com

www.englishpage.com

www.pacificnet.net/~sperling

http://members.aol.com/eslkathy/esl.htm

www.englishday.com

www.sabri.org

www.spellcheck.net

www.englishlearner.com

http://webnz.com

www.soon.org.uk

http://ccc.commnet.edu

www.collegeem.qc.ca

www.wsu.edu

www.esl-lounge.com

www.es1261.8m.com

www.better-english.com/exerciselist.html

www.englishpractice.com

http://dictionary.ajeeb.com

www.m-w.com

www.dictionry.com

www.edunet.com/english/grammar/toc.cfm

www.bell-labs.com/project/tts/voices.html

www.cimos.com/tradnet.htm

www.learnenglish.org.uk/welcome_arabic.html

www.antimoon.com

www.english-at-home.com

www.tolearnenglish.com

www.englishtown.com

www.englishbaby.com

www.study.com

www.planetenglish.com



وارجوا الاستفادة

----------


## لؤلؤة البحر

الله يعطيك الف عافيه اخوي على هالمجهود الرائع .. 

   فـ ــروته..

----------


## شاهزنان

شكرا جزيلا ...

مواقع و لا أروع ...شكرا جزيلا

----------


## ahmed

شكرا لكم انتم على المرور

----------


## كراميل

مشكور اخوي على المواقع عن جد مفيده
كراميل

----------


## روعة الدنيا

مشكور اخوي على المواقع عن جد مفيده
روعة

----------


## دمعة المقهور

مشكور أخوي أحمد 00 على مجهودك الرائع وعساك عالقوة وكل عام وأنت بألف خير 00 ودمت   :wink:  00

----------

